# Internet connection



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

I just recently acquired a pre-owned Macbook Pro (mid-2012) and I notice that I often lose my internet connection while other devices in the same [home] network remain connected. The indicator says I am connected but I am not able to browse any website until I reboot the machine.

It also has Office for Mac. The challenge is with PowerPoint --- I am unable to view the slideshow (it creates an error and closes the application). Managing animations also cause the same error.

Can anyone help me with this please? TIA!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Did you erase this Mac when you bought it, and reinstall the OS from scratch?


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

Hello Marty. No I did neither. I got it from my brother so I did not bother to.


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

Do I need to erase the Mac?

I left his profile in the machine as admin while I created 2 separate profiles for myself: one as an admin and another as a normal user.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I am not sure, it is hard to tell what has happened to a computer when you have not been in control of it for its life. I usually prefer to start with a fresh machine when I take it over from someone. You never really know what they may have done to it or deleted etc... 

You could remove Power Point and reinstall it to see if that clears up the issue there. It seems like there might be some kind of corruption going on there.

Does your network problem happen when you are connected to other networks?


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

Hello Marty. Please excuse the uber delayed reply. I'll see if re-installing Office works.

Also, the signal does drop off even on a different network. The connection speed is fairly similar on another machine (running Xubuntu).

Last night though, I was streaming videos when it suddenly shut down. After turning it back on, there's now a persistent message saying an error caused the shutdown and asking me if I wanted to resume the applications that were running (browser and coconutBattery). Despite multiple reboots, the message does not go away.

I was not logged on as an admin.


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

MartyF81 said:


> You could remove Power Point and reinstall it to see if that clears up the issue there. It seems like there might be some kind of corruption going on there.


PowerPoint fixed the problem. Thanks Marty!

But the connection issue persists even when I am connected to another network.

And I am still using (up-to-date) Yosemite btw, not sure if that poses a problem.


----------



## reckonankit (Nov 24, 2015)

From https://support.apple.com/kb/PH18526


> *OS X Yosemite: If you can’t connect to the Internet*
> 
> Troubleshoot connecting to the Internet
> 
> ...


----------

